

Transwheel Robots an Alternative to Amazon Delivery Drones - jaoued
http://www.roboticstrends.com/article/transwheel_robots_an_alternative_to_amazon_delivery_drones

======
stowie101
Very interesting concept. This might actually be the way to go for autonomous
delivery. Especially if drones are banned from flying over houses, as
California is trying to do. But all these autonomous delivery methods will
lead to a ton of goods being stolen/damaged, there's no question about that.

